# de la que te hablé



## T&I

hola:

"La casa *de la que* te hablé", podría traducirse así?: the house I talked to you about, o si no, cómo podría traducirse?

gracias


----------



## Miguelillo 87

The house the one I talked to you. Pero recuerdo qu hay una regla especial para este *de la que*, espera más respuestas, espero mientras este te saque del qpuro Bye


----------



## T&I

esa regla es la que yo estoy buscando. a ver si hay algun nativo que me ayude.


----------



## Fernita

I'd simply say:
*the house (that) I told you about*...( because if he told sb about the house, it means he talked about the house)

Fernita


----------



## Fernita

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> The house the one I talked to you. Pero recuerdo qu hay una regla especial para este *de la que*, espera más respuestas, espero mientras este te saque del qpuro Bye


 
Hola, Miguelillo!
¿Te refieres a *'which*'?

Fernita


----------



## aquagirl

Pues, yo no soy experta de la gramática, pero yo diría 

"The house that we talked about." or 
" The house I told you about." 

Yo sé que es un poco diferente, pero es lo que diría yo.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Fernita said:
			
		

> I'd simply say:
> *the house (that) I told you about*...( because if he told sb about the house, it means he talked about the house)
> 
> Fernita



I agree with Fernita.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernita said:
			
		

> Hola, Miguelillo!
> ¿Te refieres a *'which*'?
> 
> Fernita


Sí me refiero a la de which, lo qué pasa es que no me suena nada bien usar which en esta frase, pero pensé que había una regla especifica sobre esto, pero al parecer mi 6to sentido estaba bien y which no tenía que ser usado


----------



## Fernita

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Sí me refiero a la de which, lo qué pasa es que no me suena nada bien usar which en esta frase, pero pensé que había una regla especifica sobre esto, pero al parecer mi 6to sentido estaba bien y which no tenía que ser usado




Right! Not necessary here.

I insist on: *The house I told you about... *

Fernita*  *


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernita said:
			
		

> Right! Not necessary here.
> 
> I insist on: *The house I told you about... *
> 
> Fernita*  *


Now, I also agree with you


----------



## FlorenceC140

Let's not forget that it's not always proper(usually not)  to end a sentence with a preposition . . . I tried to look it up in this case, but I couldn't a definite answer as to whether it would be correct in this context.


----------



## juanito23

"La casa *de la que* te hablé", podría traducirse así?: the house I talked to you about, o si no, cómo podría traducirse?    *[Su ejemplo]*

Es intereante.  Carmenloac....lo que Ud. ha ofrecido aquí está bien, igual que las otras sugerencias que hemos leído.

En inglés, también es bastante correcto decir, "The house I spoke *with* you about...".  Florence ha dicho algo muy importante también.  Técnicamente, es más correcto gramaticalmente no terminar la oración con una preposición, en cual caso se diría:  "the house about which I spoke with you (to you)..."

Ahora, es mucho más común oír en conversacón la versión que termina con la preposición, aunque la gramática es mejor de la otra forma.

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## Forero

¿Se usa más "de la que", "de que", o "de la cual"?

I prefer "the house I told you about" for "la casa de que te hablé" (si conviene el "de que").  I might write "about which I spoke", but not "about which I told you".  I think "the house I told you about" flows more naturally.  "About" in this context seems more functional to me than meaningful, so it sounds awkward at the head of the clause and seems to lose its function (converting "told" from transitive to intransitive) when separated from "told you".


----------



## Ynez

Forero said:


> ¿Se usa más "de la que", "de que", o "de la cual"?



Yo respondería a tu pregunta así, Forero:

_La casa de la que te hablé_ (correcta y la manera más normal de decirlo)

_La casa de la cual te hablé_ (correcta, suena más rebuscada/formal)

_La casa de que te hablé_ (seguramente no es correcto, pero también se podría oír)


----------



## mhp

Ynez said:


> Yo respondería a tu pregunta así, Forero:
> 
> _La casa de la que te hablé_ (correcta y la manera más normal de decirlo)
> 
> _La casa de la cual te hablé_ (correcta, suena más rebuscada/formal)
> 
> _La casa de que te hablé_ (seguramente no es correcto, pero también se podría oír)



The rule given by the DPD is:
If the antecedent is a thing, the article is optional.
If the antecedent is a person, the article is obligatory.

----
*a) * Con las preposiciones _a, con, de, en_ y _por:_ _«La huelga general a que se refiere la sentencia se produjo el 16 de mayo de 1977»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 6.6.80); _«Para compensar la facilidad con que abrió la envoltura de seda»_ (Adoum _Ciudad_ [Ec. 1995]); _«Te la daré_ [la carta] _a cambio de la suma de que hablamos»_ (Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]); _«La verdadera razón por que quieres quedarte es Miguel»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]). En todos estos casos es igualmente posible el uso del relativo con artículo e, incluso, suele ser lo más habitual, especialmente en el caso de _por,_ ya que la secuencia _por que_ puede tener también otro valor (→ porque, 2b).
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
​


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> The rule given by the DPD is:
> If the antecedent is a thing, the article is optional.
> If the antecedent is a person, the article is obligatory.
> 
> ----
> *a) * Con las preposiciones _a, con, de, en_ y _por:_ _«La huelga general a que se refiere la sentencia se produjo el 16 de mayo de 1977»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 6.6.80); _«Para compensar la facilidad con que abrió la envoltura de seda»_ (Adoum _Ciudad_ [Ec. 1995]); _«Te la daré_ [la carta] _a cambio de la suma de que hablamos»_ (Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]); _«La verdadera razón por que quieres quedarte es Miguel»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]). En todos estos casos es igualmente posible el uso del relativo con artículo e, incluso, suele ser lo más habitual, especialmente en el caso de _por,_ ya que la secuencia _por que_ puede tener también otro valor (? porque, 2b).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> ​




¡Cuánto estoy aprendiendo! No es fácil saber a veces si las cosas son correctas o no. Es estupendo que encontréis la respuesta 

En este caso no es muy normal decirlo así, pero seguro que hay ocasiones en que sí lo es.


----------



## BUBLE

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Sí me refiero a la de which, lo qué pasa es que no me suena nada bien usar which en esta frase, pero pensé que había una regla especifica sobre esto, pero al parecer mi 6to sentido estaba bien y which no tenía que ser usado


 

A ver si no me equivoco.

No se puede usar which porque es del tipo "*defining",* es decir, si quitamos "de la que te hablé", no entenderemos la frase.

Sin embargo, está el tipo *"non defining" , *en el que sí que se puede usar el "which", pero la frase cambiaría y su sentido también:

*The house, which I talked you about, is going to be repared.*

Sobre todo se nota por las comas.

Por favor, que algún nativo me diga si me equivoco...


----------



## Ynez

Sí te equivocas Buble. Los nativos ya lo han explicado.

Se podría decir "about which...". Lo que pasa es que esa es la técnicamente gramatical que la gente no usa realmente.


----------



## BUBLE

Ynez said:


> Sí te equivocas Buble. Los nativos ya lo han explicado.
> 
> Se podría decir "about which...". Lo que pasa es que esa es la técnicamente gramatical que la gente no usa realmente.


 
En este tiempo, me ha dado tiempo de mirar la gramática... y muy equivocada no estaba...

*"A defining relative clause forms part of the subject of a verb and without it the subject would be incomplete and the sentence wold not make sense.*
*A non-defining relative clause gives further information that is not essential for the sentence to make sense and is contained whithin commas.*
*(... ...)"*

Hay un ejemplo muy interesante en el libro diciendo que en las *defining* se puede quitar el pronombre:

*The company (that/which) I work for is good to its employees (the main subject is the company but the subject of the related clause is I)*

*(...)*

*For things, which or that can both be used in defining relative clauses, but in non-defining clauses, only which can be used.*

*Y pone varios ejemplos.*


Por tanto, entiendo que:

Which se puede usar en el ejemplo (aunque coincido en que no suena tan bien).
Si fuera non-defining, sólo se usaría which: My house, which I talked you about, is going to be repared.

¿Alguien lo ve diferente? No he copiado todo, claro...


----------



## Forero

Creo que "that" conviene _aveces_ en una "non-defining clause", con comas por supuesto, pero este "that" no se puede omitir.  "Which" (para las cosas) es todavía lo más común, y "that" nunca se usa (en el inglés moderno) como objecto de una preposición.


----------



## juanito23

Uds. lo han dicho muy bien referente a la gramática inglesa.  Eso de "defining" y "non-defining" nos guía suficientemente bien.  Lo único es que [técnicamente] la oración no debe acabarse con una preposición.  Pero, como Ynez ha compartido, a veces es más natural decirlo así en conversación (aunque la verdad es que no siempre suena mal decirlo correctamente  

Ahora, mis gracias a mhp....he luchado bastante con la cuestión de los pronombres relativos.  He leído las varias respuestas aquí referentes a "de que", "de la que", etc. 

Nunca he visto esa regla en el DPD, pero así lo he entendido de todas formas.  La única diferencia es que se ha sugerido que no se use "que" con 'por', 'para', y 'sin', para no confundirlos con por que, para que, y sin que (para evitar confusión, probablemente).

Gracias a todos ustedes por su tiempo y su ayuda.

Bendición.
 Juanito


----------



## Forero

En cuanto a la preposición al final, está bien, y lo mejor en este caso.  There is an excellent quote on final prepositions by H. W. Fowler at this link.

Me quedo con "the house I told you about" = "la casa de la que te hablé".


----------



## mhp

Forero said:


> There is an excellent quote on final prepositions by H. W. Fowler at this link.


 In that page, the blunder that Flower refers to is mixing up prepositions with particles. For example, an extreme case is a saying attributed to Churchill:

  1) This is the sort of bloody nonsense up with which I will not put.  (blunder)
  2) This is the sort of bloody nonsense with which I will not put up.
  3) This is the sort of bloody nonsense that I will not put up with.

  Here “up” is a particle and not a preposition, while “with” is a preposition. I have a feeling that Flower would have actually chosen (2) over (3). Well, maybe!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

"La casa *de la que* te hablé"=The house that I talked to you about

Espero que te sirva

saludos


----------



## Forero

mhp said:


> In that page, the blunder that Flower refers to is mixing up prepositions with particles. For example, an extreme case is a saying attributed to Churchill:
> 
> 1) This is the sort of bloody nonsense up with which I will not put.  (blunder)
> 2) This is the sort of bloody nonsense with which I will not put up.
> 3) This is the sort of bloody nonsense that I will not put up with.
> 
> Here “up” is a particle and not a preposition, while “with” is a preposition. I have a feeling that Flower would have actually chosen (2) over (3). Well, maybe!


I don't have access to Fowler's actual work, so I can't say what I think he really meant, but "with which I will not put up" sounds as odd to me as "up with which I will not put".  It may be that "to put up with" is a phrasal verb itself.

Still, to me, "tell about" is not exactly a phrasal verb, but I personally would write "the house I told you about", even formally.  The argument I have given is stylistic.  I insist that, although everyone agrees that a preposition never ends a sentence in idiomatic Spanish, English does allow words like "about" in final position, and many educated native angloparlantes prefer the "preposition last" structure - in some sentences - even in formal writing.

I think there are lots of threads on the subject, but here is one.


----------



## mhp

Forero said:


> The argument I have given is stylistic.  I insist that, although everyone agrees that a preposition never ends a sentence in idiomatic Spanish, English does allow words like "about" in final position, and many educated native angloparlantes prefer the "preposition last" structure - in some sentences - even in formal writing.



Sign me up.


----------

